# Electric Motor from 30 to 50kw



## attiliopiccolo10 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,
I'm searching for an electric motor from 30 to 50kw continue power.
I'd like a pmac motor


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sjd.aliyan (Jan 17, 2018)

For which car?
What do you prefer radial or axial?


----------

